
Ask HN: Employers, why do or don't you offer relocation? - kminehart
Those of you who are responsible for finding &#x2F; hiring candidates, I&#x27;m curious what motivated you to seek employees outside of your area.<p>How far are you willing to relocate someone?<p>What&#x27;s stopping you from relocating someone overseas?<p>I&#x27;m seeing a lot of interesting jobs in foreign countries that don&#x27;t offer any relocation and I&#x27;m wondering why!
======
gshdg
As in paying for relocation? Or just as in hiring people who have plans to
relocate?

We do the latter (if the person does not require visa sponsorship). We can’t
afford the former. Hiring someone is risky enough as it is without adding
extra up-front expense. And the pool of candidates who are local or have plans
to relocate without being subsidized has been sufficient for us.

And visas are extra complexity that we don’t have the time resources to devote
to — and in some cases (like H1Bs) an additional risk because they’re a
crapshoot.

